# Any news on Galaxy S Advance's Indian release?



## TheLetterD (Feb 17, 2012)

2 Questions. 

1.Can anyone who remembers after how long UK only Phones (NOT available in the USA) released in India by samsung predict the launch date of the Galaxy S Advance?
Its already available for pre-booking in the UK: Buy Samsung Galaxy S Advance I9070 & Official Accessories

2.  WHY IS IT SO EXPENSIVE WHEN THE GALAXY R WAS AVAILABLE FOR ONLY 20K? 

I guess Samsung HAS to set the price right cuz the competition would be HTC ONE V & Sony Xperia P & U, and from the leaked pics of them they are Extremely good looking!


----------



## nokia6600 (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you have any idea how much the SGR cost when it was released?


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 18, 2012)

Haha yes I know, 27K
But how would it help the phone if it releases at a much higher price and it takes 2-3 months of low sales to fall?
Besides the similar spec'd Galaxy S Plus is available for only 20K!

Hahahah
Correction!
the Galaxy S Plus for only 19K! WITH Manu. Warranty!
SAMSUNG GALAXY S PLUS I9001 - Black - Door Buster Deal | eBay


----------



## reddead (Feb 18, 2012)

TheLetterD said:


> Haha yes I know, 27K
> But how would it help the phone if it releases at a much higher price and it takes 2-3 months of low sales to fall?
> Besides the similar spec'd Galaxy S Plus is available for only 20K!
> 
> ...



who said SGA would cost 27k...its a replacement phone for SGR, thats why R is out of stock its making way for SGA.....


----------



## funskar (Feb 18, 2012)

reddead said:


> who said SGA would cost 27k...its a replacement phone for SGR, thats why R is out of stock its making way for SGA.....



bt it will nt cost a penny less than 25k by seeing it's pricing on clove uk..
keep in mind sgr was costing 27k when it was launched


----------



## reddead (Feb 18, 2012)

funskar said:


> bt it will nt cost a penny less than 25k by seeing it's pricing on clove uk..
> keep in mind sgr was costing 27k when it was launched



see and compare other phone's pricing which have been already launched in india....you will see a difference

it might be priced a bit higher at launch though


----------



## Sparky19 (Feb 18, 2012)

Galaxy S Advance is better than Galaxy R. The only advantage of Galaxy R is 256mb more ram and 0.3" bigger screen. Otherwise all the aces are with SGA. 
 If its priced well (< 25k)it will also bring down the cost of Galaxy S plus. That will make both the phones vfm.


----------



## funskar (Mar 9, 2012)

What is this Samsung galaxy s advance for 20k on naaptol ?
Not on any online shop like flipkart-letsbuy -saholic-infibeam.

Don't know how Samsung galaxy s advance is for sale on naaptol.com

Samsung Galaxy S Advance I9070 Price - Buy Samsung Galaxy S Advance I9070 Price in India, Best Prices n Review
Samsung Galaxy S Advance Price in India on Mar 06, 2012 | Galaxy S Advance I9070 Review & Specfications | PriceDekho India


----------



## reddead (Mar 9, 2012)

funskar said:


> What is this Samsung galaxy s advance for 20k on naaptol ?
> Not on any online shop like flipkart-letsbuy -saholic-infibeam.
> 
> Don't know how Samsung galaxy s advance is for sale on naaptol.com
> ...



there is no buy button....


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 9, 2012)

reddead said:


> there is no buy button....



Exantly...


----------



## Soumik (Mar 9, 2012)

Galaxy S Advanced is actually not supposed to be a replacement of SGR. So, dont expect the price to be so low at launch. Even internationally its almost near SGSII price...


----------

